# Collection of photos of limnophila aromatica.



## Graeme Edwards (6 Jul 2007)

Ive had this plant some time now. Ive managed to grow it fully emersed and is now flowering. 
Take a peek.




Shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL




Shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL




Shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL 




Shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL




Shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL 




Shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL 

Hope you all like them.

Regards,
Graeme.


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 Jul 2007)

Well, that`s a hell of a benchmark you have set Graeme. Have you got any details on lighting and Photo Shop techniques that you used?

Dave.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (7 Jul 2007)

amazing work dude  as usual!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (7 Jul 2007)

Cheers   

The pictures havnt been edited at all. I Was shooting in (M) mode. Apatures were from F5-F9, Shtter speeds around 40-80 hundreds of a second. Took a little fiddling with shutter speed to get what is was after. 
White balance was set to florecant.
The lens was fitted with some very cheap KOOD close up filter, cost around Â£20 for a set of 3, x1 x2 and x4, add them all together to give 8x magnification.
Lighting was with a spare T5 PC unit and a triton tube. Bit of back lighting ( which can confuse the camara) and click!
Its the Triton tube and white balance set at florecant that gives that purple hue.

Regards,
Graeme.


----------



## John Starkey (8 Jul 2007)

Hi graham, some very nice pics indeed, also well done to you and all the admin team for getting this site off the ground. regards john


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Jul 2007)

Thanks John, and welcome to UKaps   

These pictures arn't my best at all, but nice none the less.
I just had to capture some shots of the L.Arimantica flowering.

Regards,
Graeme.


----------



## John Starkey (8 Jul 2007)

Hi graham, i am having trouble getting a sig pic into my profile i can upload it but all the lettering stays too


----------

